# Computer/Electronics Cartoons



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

I have often felt like this.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

:getit:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

Wife texts husband on a cold winter's morning: 
"Windows frozen, won't  open." 

Husband texts back: 
"Gently pour some lukewarm water over it." 


Wife texts back 5 minutes later
"Computer really screwed-up now."


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Shirley

:lol1:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Cell with zoom camera..
.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

..Pappy...Apple watch..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

What?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Money porn?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

……..


----------



## Lara

books vs iPads...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

hahaha seabreeze
*____________________________________*
Why do I have 
one bar on my phone 
in my living room
but the Taliban can 
upload a video from 
a cave in Afghanistan
________________


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Free Wifi......


----------



## Lara

Hi-Ho, The Derry-O...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Jackie22

NancyNGA said:


>



LOL....now that is funny.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

So true.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

:clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

He was a good egg.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 16192



OOOO -- I lOOVE this!  I think I'll actually try it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## NancyNGA

Image disappeared???


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry...I think it was a problem with a driver on my pc. (please delete)


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Arachne

lol ^ so true..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Arachne

This happens a lot in my house lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

Yep...


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Not a cartoon, but cute.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vee




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 30532


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

:lol1:       Nancy


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

:lol1:    Seabreeze


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Vee




----------



## Pappy

:wink:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


>



I've considered this method of "repair" several times in my experiences with computers.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ameriscot

View attachment 31837


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Pappy

Hell no.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Why not just get caps?


----------



## NancyNGA

CAPTCHA (noun) _def_. An online test designed so that humans, but not computers, are able to pass it, usually involving a visual-perception task.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

This dogs in trouble.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_Reboot!_


----------



## NancyNGA

_Thanksgiving made easy.  Skype it!_


----------



## Pappy

Think maybe Barry's cup is just a prop?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


>


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

:lame:


----------



## Jackie22




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I don't believe her.....


----------



## boaterboi

...


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Pacman hangover


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

What a dirty trick to pull.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

If all else fails...
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

LOL     IMO   "Pearls"  has to be the funniest  newspaper comic of ALL  TIMES.  

Just sayin'


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Downloading... :tmi:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Playing with Rover


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Steve LS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy

The new IPhone 50......


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

The back up system was all we had in the old homestead until we ran plumbing into the house. Kept it under the old lead painted iron bed.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

(Ctrl Z = "undo")


----------



## Pappy

I don’t know if this is funny or to feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

LOL   Seabreeze.    Ha  Ha  Ha


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

...the usual stuff!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

....try windows?


----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

hah! After thinking about it, I bet that would happen.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



I don't think I want one of those!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

No charger needed...
.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Seeker




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes

At least he didn't lie !!


----------



## Falcon

:hee:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

Overheard in an office after a power failure: Office manager to his staff, "Now that the internet is down does anyone remember how to do anything?"


----------



## debodun




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx

....................


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Life before the Computer.*

 A Memory was something that you lost with age.

 An application was for employment.

 A program was a TV show.

 A cursor used profanity.

 A keyboard was a piano.

 A web was a spiders home.

 A virus was the flu.

A Hard drive was a long trip on the road.

 A mouse pad was where mice live.

(here's more)

Compress was something you did to garbage,
Not something you did to a file.
And if you unzipped anything in public,
You'd be in jail for a while!

Log on was adding wood to a fire,
Hard drive was a long trip on the road.
A mouse pad was where a mouse lived,


Cut - you did with a pocket knife,
Paste - you did with glue.
A web was a spiders home,
And a virus was the flu!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Victor

Computer support man: In order to help you please right click on the screen
Customer:  Okay I did. Nothing happened.
Support Man: I don't understand. I need to know exactly what you did.
Customer: Well, you told  me to write click, so I wrote  CLICK.                 (True story.)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


>


??????????


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


My grandkids wouldn't understand this.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> My grandkids wouldn't understand this.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------

